# T3 BMR boost



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows how much T3 boosts your basal metabolic rate. Im currently running 100mcg a day


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

JimmyBe said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows how much T3 boosts your basal metabolic rate. Im currently running 100mcg a day


you're prob wondering, since you're taking 4x the normal amount of T3 why your fat is not melting away....

did you read the thread called "to t3 or not to t3?":

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/157566-t3-not-t3.html

read the whole thread.

See the part about measuring bodytemp? of course thats what you do right?

Lets put it this way. What you want to be able to measure for an increase in metabolism, is a rise in bodytemp of 0.6deg over a 3day period.

Now some people can get this with 50mcg... however, most people i've known seem to need between 100-175 (and one person 225mcg) to get that reading..

so, if you get that rise with 100mcg, in say 1 week... how much have you raised temp? percentage wise?

-if the average in ear reading for an adult is 37.5, then a 0.6 deg reading increase is a 1.6% increase... however this isn't right, as you cant have a temp to much lower normally.. and a fever is defined as a 1degree rise over normal, you could say that 0.6 deg temp increase is a 60% increase in metabolism.. however I don't think thats accurate.

Lets just say if you don't get the 0.6deg rise in temp you havent increased your metabolism... and that the dose of T3 doesn't directly relate to an "x" increase in metabolism- more its a case of you need to take an amount (that varies indivudually) that will get you a rise in body temp (consistently) that indicates that metabolism HAS increased....

if you don't measure from a baseline, and everymorning while on T3.. how do you know you're taking enough/to much?


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

I had read the first page of that thread prior to starting, and opted to measure my body tempurature until after a week and a half i was up to 100mcg. at which point my temperature did increase and has maintained the increase for about 2 weeks, the duration i have been taking 100mcg so. Definatly feel hotter, woke up a few times the first nights sweating.



> you're prob wondering, since you're taking 4x the normal amount of T3 why your fat is not melting away....


More of a case of could this dose strip my muscle even thru running Anavar 100mg/day, as opposed to why isnt this wonder pill (or 4 pills in my case) magically tearing the fat away from me by the second. I Weighed 193 lbs at 13% body fat according to my doctor, before starting the T3 cycle. I try to get alot of protein in but over 400 grams? hah no way, probably not even over 300g most days.

I was mainly interested to know if there had been research done, or personal research on the actual increase in metabolism as i cant seem to find any.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pump as iam sure alot of people would like to know what is the actual increase in BMR


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

JimmyBe said:


> I had read the first page of that thread prior to starting, and opted to measure my body tempurature until after a week and a half i was up to 100mcg. at which point my temperature did increase and has maintained the increase for about 2 weeks, the duration i have been taking 100mcg so. Definatly feel hotter, woke up a few times the first nights sweating.
> 
> More of a case of could this dose strip my muscle even thru running Anavar 100mg/day, as opposed to why isnt this wonder pill (or 4 pills in my case) magically tearing the fat away from me by the second. I Weighed 193 lbs at 13% body fat according to my doctor, before starting the T3 cycle. I try to get alot of protein in but over 400 grams? hah no way, probably not even over 300g most days.
> 
> I was mainly interested to know if there had been research done, or personal research on the actual increase in metabolism as i cant seem to find any.


not a bad response.. repped. sensible post.

OK theres not much research available directly on what you're asking.

however, if you're taking anavar, then T3 is actually ANABOLIC.... as it will increase protein synthesis, while at the same time increasing metabolism- this is based on protein turnover rate:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_turnover

since anavar is an AAS, it pushes the balance to more synthesis- and it happens faster (but who knows how much faster).

The reason for dropping carbs and increasing protein while dieting and using AAS, and T3:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK21182/

still related to protein turnover..


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

is 1g per lbs bodyweight of protein enough to keep us in a anabolic state because its still required of us to stay in a calorie deficit.


----------

